# Has anyone successfully used the P3 1-click on a mac?



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone successfully used the P3 1-click on a mac? If so what application did you use on mac to launch the script?

I have used the easy sbf linux method on my mac. I thought this was supposed to be another option. The instructions on rootzwiki just says to unzip the file on a mac, but doesn't explain how to launch the script, once unzipped.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

go look in the D3 forums, i answer this question for someone. its retarded once you realize the problem


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4511-Rooting-D3-on-mac&p=92156&highlight=#post92156


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

gi812 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4511-Rooting-D3-on-mac&p=92156&highlight=#post92156


*Thank you for such a quick response, but I am not that advanced with mac. I have never used the terminal app before. Here is an example of where the file is located on my mac. It's in a folder called droid x on my desktop. I right clicked on the actual text file to find the path in properties.*

*/Users/justifi/Desktop/Droid X/droid_easy_root_v7d*

*
Where do I paste the location command in your script? What am I missing? I have a very loose/basic understaning of code. Am I missing something before and after the location command? For example in HTML, one might use

.*

*Below is the text file included in the zip folder:*

#!/bin/bash
#
# Modified from origial script by Framework, psouza4_, method by bliss
#
# http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
#
# Some things from Continuum one-click script by bubby323 (OSX support mainly)
#
# v7a - updated from psouza's v7, added check for already rooted, added check in case root fails
# v7b - attempt to better set up adb on OSX, removed Windows files from package, call for pc only mode
# v7c - rework platform detection/adb setup, handle case where system adb is installed
# This is what I get for copying bubby323's script. Sigh.
# v7d - document charge mode for mac, remove initial kill-server

if [ ! -f busybox -o ! -f su -o ! -f Superuser.apk ]
then
cat <<_EOF
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
_EOF
exit 1
fi

platform=`uname`
if [ $(uname -p) = 'powerpc' ]; then
echo "Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines."
exit 1
fi
which adb > /dev/null 2>&1
if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then
if [ "$platform" = 'Darwin' ]; then
adb="./adb.osx"
else
adb="./adb.linux"
fi
chmod +x $adb
else 
adb="adb"
fi
$adb kill-server > /dev/null 2>&1
root=$($adb shell su -c id | grep uid=0)
if [ ! -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
* 
* Hey wierdo, your phone is already rooted.
*
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
cat <<_EOF
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
_EOF
read -n1 -s -p "* Press enter to continue..."
cat <<_EOF

*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
_EOF
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]..."
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ]; then rm /data/local/12m.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
$adb shell ln -s /data /data/local/12m
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]..."
$adb shell rm /data/local/12m
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ]; then rm /data/local.prop.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
root=$($adb shell id | grep uid=0)
if [ -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
echo "* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]..."

$adb remount
$adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
$adb push su /system/xbin/su
$adb install Superuser.apk 
$adb shell chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
$adb shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
$adb shell /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
$adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su
$adb shell chown system.system /data

cat << _EOF
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
*
******************************************************************************

_EOF
*
Thank You Again!*


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

this doesnt help? http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4511-Rooting-D3-on-mac&p=92244&viewfull=1#post92244


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

It's not clear to me because I have never used the terminal before and it doesn't tell me where to place the path of the file.

I don't understand the language nor syntax of the terminal. I tried pasting the path at the beginning, but nothing happened. I suspect pasting it wherever won't work either.

It's probably obvious to the more experienced.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Justifi said:


> It's not clear to me because I have never used the terminal before and it doesn't tell me where to place the path of the file.
> 
> I don't understand the language nor syntax of the terminal. I tried pasting the path at the beginning, but nothing happened. I suspect pasting it wherever won't work either.
> 
> It's probably obvious to the more experienced.


use this for help http://guides.macrumors.com/Terminal#Home_Directory_shortcuts
change the directory to where the script is, that you downloaded and extracted. the link that gi812 and i gave you earlier shows what he put into terminal to do this.
then in terminal, put this...
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

razorloves said:


> use this for help http://guides.macrumors.com/Terminal#Home_Directory_shortcuts
> change the directory to where the script is, that you downloaded and extracted. the link that gi812 and i gave you earlier shows what he put into terminal to do this.
> then in terminal, put this...
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh


You guys are killing me. I'm so frustrated. I have read the terminal tutorial. I read the link that the fellow before sent me to where he had explained this before. I have explained that I don't have experience writing code, syntax, or terminal experience. I'm about to give up. I thought that developers write programs to help non experts. I'm on a rant because I don't understand why I'm not understanding what you seem to think I should understand. Below are examples of what I have attempted to get the script to work:

1)
Last login: Thu Sep 22 17:53:44 on ttys002
itouch:~ justifi$ cd/Users/justifi/Desktop/Droid\ X/droid_easy_root_v7d 
-bash: cd/Users/justifi/Desktop/Droid X/droid_easy_root_v7d: No such file or directory
itouch:~ justifi$

2)
Last login: Thu Sep 22 17:51:18 on ttys000
itouch:~ justifi$ cd/Users/justifi/Desktop/Droid\ X/droid_easy_root_v7d/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh 
-bash: cd/Users/justifi/Desktop/Droid X/droid_easy_root_v7d/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: No such file or directory
itouch:~ justifi$

3)

Last login: Thu Sep 22 17:52:55 on ttys001
itouch:~ justifi$ cd/Users/justifi/Desktop/Droid\ X/droid_easy_root_v7d/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh*
-bash: cd/Users/justifi/Desktop/Droid X/droid_easy_root_v7d/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh*: No such file or directory
itouch:~ justifi$ _EOF
-bash: _EOF: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ read -n1 -s -p "* Press enter to continue..."
* Press enter to continue...itouch:~ justifi$ at <<_EOF
> 
> *
> * Waiting for your phone to be connected...
> *
> _EOF
usage: at [-q x] [-f file] [-m] time
at -c job [job ...]
at [-f file] -t [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.SS]
at -r job [job ...]
at -l -q queuename
at -l [job ...]
atq [-q x] [-v]
atrm job [job ...]
batch [-f file] [-m]
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb wait-for-device
-bash: wait-for-device: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb wait-for-device
-bash: wait-for-device: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ echo "* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]..."
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell "if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ]; then rm /data/local/12m.bak; fi"
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell ln -s /data /data/local/12m
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb reboot
reboot: Operation not permitted
itouch:~ justifi$ 
itouch:~ justifi$ cat <<_EOF
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
> *
> _EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
itouch:~ justifi$ 
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb kill-server
-bash: kill-server: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb wait-for-device
-bash: wait-for-device: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb wait-for-device
-bash: wait-for-device: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ echo "* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]..."
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell rm /data/local/12m
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell "if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ]; then rm /data/local.prop.bak; fi"
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb reboot
reboot: Operation not permitted
itouch:~ justifi$ 
itouch:~ justifi$ cat <<_EOF
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
> *
> _EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
itouch:~ justifi$ 
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb kill-server
-bash: kill-server: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb wait-for-device
-bash: wait-for-device: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ $adb wait-for-device
-bash: wait-for-device: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ root=$($adb shell id | grep uid=0)
-bash: shell: command not found
itouch:~ justifi$ if [ -z "$root" ]; then
> cat <<_EOF
> ! ERROR: root was not obtained.
> !
> ! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
> _EOF
> exit 1;
> fi
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
logout

[Process completed]

justifi

Actually, I have about 6 more attempts, but I streamed it down to three for examples. Could someone just copy and paste the entire script that they put in their terminal from start to finish, including the path of their directory and I can replace it with mine? Better yet, how about creating an easy user interface like 4Zroot and charge people for it?? I would gladly purchase such an app. There is money to made why doen't someone do it? If you want to test if something is fool proof, I am willing to be a test subject. I think 4zroot is one of the most missed apps out there.:wub:


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a mac too my suggestion is use boot camp to install Windows 7. Makes anything android related easier ie. sbf, rooting


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"Spartan67 said:


> I have a mac too my suggestion is use boot camp to install Windows 7. Makes anything android related easier ie. sbf, rooting


I know what you mean. The minute droid and a computer is involved, I know I'm in for a hard time. I gave up with this "one click method". I have a macbook air which comes with it's own set of complications. It's somewhere between an ipad and a macbook.

I used my tried and true, easy linux method. It's busines as usual. I was really hoping this new method would work for me. At the very least, I thought I wouldn't have to go back to .340. Honestly,I don't see how this is considered 1-click? It might be easier than rsd lite and the linux method for window users, but it is a multiple step solution.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

as most people say, and believe, if you cant even get this to work, time to throw in the towel and live the stock life

but because im lol'ing at you, literally, i think i see where your problem is

if you look at the link we gave you there is space between 'cd' and the first '/'
try that, should work. well, at least thats your first problem resolved


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"gi812 said:


> as most people say, and believe, if you cant even get this to work, time to throw in the towel and live the stock life
> 
> but because im lol'ing at you, literally, i think i see where your problem is
> 
> ...


I'm glad I could offer you some amusement, I sincerely would rather that, than ticking off a stranger that was trying to help me.

I'm sure you got the message, but I'll say it again, I'm sorry for biting the hand that was trying to feed me.

Although your laughing at me, you still took a minute to see where I went wrong. Hats off to you and thank you!


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't want to come off as rude, but would like to offer some advice that can hopefully help you in the long run since I believe OSX and Linux are very similar. A good way to teach yourself about your computer is to try and do some of the more simple tasks in a harder way. That way, when a problem arises you'll know how to solve it. Operating systems have been trying to make it easier for the end user by removing the need for them to see the internal workings of their system, so when the time comes for them to actually have a look at it they're either afraid or unsure of what to do. Start off simple, navigate with Terminal and a File Manager side-by-side, when you change directories in one, look where it takes you in the other so that you have the visual representation that you're familiar with. Once you know how to find a file, try to extract a zip file or a tar.gz file. Look up the different command line options for it. Then you will eventually want to copy, move, and remove files using terminal. As you get more fluid with these commands and looking them up (I had to bookmark everything I did and actually blogged most my learning experiences in Linux Mint to help me remember) you'll eventually start to remember them.

Once I was fairly fluid with terminal, the thing that helped me the most was undertaking a programming task in shell script and making my andadb script. Programming is a good fun project (if you do it as a hobby) that can improve your knowledge of an operating systems commands. Anyway, I hope this helps and gives you some ideas. Like I said, you're in terminal trying and on here trying to get your phone rooted. I figured you might want to go the extra step and learn more about the OSX terminal.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"Tahl said:


> I don't want to come off as rude, but would like to offer some advice that can hopefully help you in the long run since I believe OSX and Linux are very similar. A good way to teach yourself about your computer is to try and do some of the more simple tasks in a harder way. That way, when a problem arises you'll know how to solve it. Operating systems have been trying to make it easier for the end user by removing the need for them to see the internal workings of their system, so when the time comes for them to actually have a look at it they're either afraid or unsure of what to do. Start off simple, navigate with Terminal and a File Manager side-by-side, when you change directories in one, look where it takes you in the other so that you have the visual representation that you're familiar with. Once you know how to find a file, try to extract a zip file or a tar.gz file. Look up the different command line options for it. Then you will eventually want to copy, move, and remove files using terminal. As you get more fluid with these commands and looking them up (I had to bookmark everything I did and actually blogged most my learning experiences in Linux Mint to help me remember) you'll eventually start to remember them.
> 
> Once I was fairly fluid with terminal, the thing that helped me the most was undertaking a programming task in shell script and making my andadb script. Programming is a good fun project (if you do it as a hobby) that can improve your knowledge of an operating systems commands. Anyway, I hope this helps and gives you some ideas. Like I said, you're in terminal trying and on here trying to get your phone rooted. I figured you might want to go the extra step and learn more about the OSX terminal.


Siiiigh! It certainly wouldn't hurt me to learn it. I toyed with apple script, fumbled with html, and eye balled visual basic about 10 years ago. It didn't take. I'm not ruling out. It's just that I already have a long "to learn list".

I enjoy playing with my phone, until I hit a block (smiling). My phone is currently rooted by using the easy linux method, sbf, and the team black hat app.

I will give this a go again, once I've cooled my jets. Whenever I have an, I just don't get experience. I walk away for a week or two. Than I try it again when I'm in a more kumbaya frame of mind. With a lot of guidance, I usually work it out.

Thanks for your suggestions. The terminal seems less complicated than apple script. I just need to put myself in a right frame of mind to learn it.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Siiiigh! It certainly wouldn't hurt me to learn it. I toyed with apple script, fumbled with html, and eye balled visual basic about 10 years ago. It didn't take. I'm not ruling out. It's just that I already have a long "to learn list".
> 
> I enjoy playing with my phone, until I hit a block (smiling). My phone is currently rooted by using the easy linux method, sbf, and the team black hat app.
> 
> ...


Keep this in mind, a lot of commands you use with ADB are going to be the same as you use in Terminal and the file structure of both Android and OSX are going to be pretty close to the same too. So while you learn one you're actually learning both. In ADB, Terminal Emulator, Linux's Terminal, and OSX Terminal they all have the same command for listing a directory and copying a file for example. "ls" lists a directory, "cp" copies a file, "cd" changes directory, "mv" moves files from one location to another. Most of the time, the only real change is the program name that you're executing.


----------

